# All-Time Favorite Recurring Guest Stars



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

1. Paul Lynde, Uncle Arthur: Bewitched - 10 Episodes as Arthur, one as driving instructor Harold Harold.

2. John de Lancie, "Q": Star Trek, The Next Generation. 8 episodes. 

3. Jon Stewart, Himself: The Larry Sanders Show. 6 Episodes.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Hans Conried as Uncle Tonoose in _Make Room For Daddy_

Michael Dunn as Miguelito Loveless in _The Wild, Wild West_


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

John Barrowman - Captain Jack Harkness in Dr. Who (11 episodes)


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Pretty much anyone who showed up more than once on _Barney Miller_ but especially James Gregory as "The Old Inspector."


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

One thing I truly despise is the perpetual guest star that shows up on nearly every show on TV during their career.

Jon Lovitz, Wayne Knight, Andy Dick, David Spade and a few others come to mind.

Then there are those who play multiple characters in the same show. Anybody remember Virginia Gregg?










I think she did every show on TV in the late 60s.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Then there was this guy:










TVLand did a series of promos featuring him quite a few years back when they were still interested in real TV.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

SayWhat? said:


> Then there was this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Tripod link does not work, for me anyway.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

And let's not forget Doug McClure.

(Watching The Virginian now)


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

davring said:


> The Tripod link does not work.


 From going to *SayWhat?*s link, he was asking about Burt Mustin, or Uncle Burt to me. :grin:










I grew up in the greater Los Angeles area and Burt Mustin was a family friend. He was literally Uncle Burt to some neighbors but I got to call him that, too. A neat guy, he was Hollywood's go-to Old Guy for years, especially for Disney and Jack Webb. You'd see him on Dragnet all the time.

Uncle Burt came to Hollywood late in life, when he was already in his 60's, so he always had the Old Guy roles. I can't remember what he did for his career but it had nothing to do with acting.

My parents and I would be watching TV in the 1960s and suddenly someone would say, "There's Uncle Burt!"


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Carl Spock said:


> From going to *SayWhat?*s link, he was asking about Burt Mustin, or Uncle Burt to me. :grin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He'll always be Gus the Fireman to me

(Leave it to Beaver)


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

SayWhat? said:


> One thing I truly despise is the perpetual guest star that shows up on nearly every show on TV during their career.
> 
> Jon Lovitz, Wayne Knight, Andy Dick, David Spade and a few others come to mind.


Michael Ansara was the 1960s Guest Villian. His persona enabled his character on each show to be established early on.

Julie Newmar was the 1960s Guest Vixen. And you're complaining? She was purrrrr-fect.

And John Astin was a Guest John Astin. On Mad About You, he played a guy who looked just like John Astin. The Buckmans were divided between two notions. One was, it must be him because he kept doing all that zany stuff but on the other hand, it couldn't be him, because if it really was him, he wouldn't be doing all that zany stuff, as it is just stuff that the characters he plays do. Up all Night Season 2, Episode #23, originally aired May 12, 1994.



Carl Spock said:


> From going to *SayWhat?*s link, he was asking about Burt Mustin, or Uncle Burt to me. :grin:


In the 1960s, I had a customer on my newspaper route that looked and sounded just like him. I used to bring kids from school on my route with me, just so they could see him.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> He'll always be Gus the Fireman to me (Leave it to Beaver)


That's Uncle Burt!

He was also Judd on The Andy Griffith Show.










In real life, Burt Mustin was a funny guy with great comic timing. He could deliver a deadpan remark that left you convulsing with laugher. There was a reason Hollywood kept going back to him, besides the fact he was acting into his 90's.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

AntAltMike said:


> And John Astin was a Guest John Astin. On Mad About You, he played a guy who looked just like John Astin. The Buckmans were divided between two notions. One was, it must be him because he kept doing all that zany stuff but on the other hand, it couldn't be him, because if it really was him, he wouldn't be doing all that zany stuff, as it is just stuff that the characters he plays do


Then there was "Buddy" on 'Night Court'


----------



## Karen (Oct 4, 2007)

The first one I thought of first was Tennessee Ernie Ford on I Love Lucy. I was surprised to see that he was in only 3 episodes. He really made an impression on me! <g>










http://davesclassicfilms.blogspot.com/2011/07/i-love-lucy-season-3-episode-30.html


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

Many Tom Sellick fans are surprised to learn that he only guest starred twice as Lance White on the Rockford files.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

Dr. Zin on Jonny Quest


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

How about Howard Morris, as 'Ernest T. Bass' on the _Andy Griffith Show_. Looks like 5  episodes as Bass, and several more as a director.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

George Grizzard as Arthur Gold in Law & Order (6 episodes)......Muse Watson as Mike Franks in NCIS (13 episodes).


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

What about Wayne Knight in _Seinfeld_? Would you consider Newman a cast member or a guest star? He appeared in 46 out of 180 episodes, or roughly 25%.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

AntAltMike said:


> 2. John de Lancie, "Q": Star Trek, The Next Generation. 8 episodes.


I'm having a hard time thinking of any myself but this one I must agree with.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Church AV Guy said:


> Dr. Zin on Jonny Quest


:lol:

Wish I'd said this.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

What about Majel Barrett and Star Trek anything? What about Colm Meaney who went from recurring on TNG to regular on DSN? Or, how about Andrew Robinson, Max Grodénchik, Jeffrey Combs, Chase Masterson, Wallace Shawn, or Louise Fletcher from Star Trek: Deep Space Nine? How about Jeff Maxwell, Allan Arbus, or Edward Winter from M*A*S*H? How about Mitch Pileggi, William B. Davis, Bruce Harwood, or Tom Braidwood from X Files? Walter Koenig, Tim Choate, or Ed Wasser from Babylon 5?


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

AntAltMike said:


> John de Lancie, "Q": Star Trek, The Next Generation. 8 episodes.





pfp said:


> this one I must agree with.


I would, too, except the gimmick became Q and his powers, not the great characterization de Lancie created. With the exception of "All Good Things", the NextGen episodes became increasingly contrived and the Voyager Q episodes were pretty dreadful, but that may say more about Voyager than anything else.

If I was going to use "great reoccurring character" and "Star Trek" in the same sentence, it would be about "Whoopi Goldberg as Guinan".


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Mark Holtz said:


> What about Majel Barrett and Star Trek anything? What about Colm Meaney who went from recurring on TNG to regular on DSN? Or, how about Andrew Robinson, Max Grodénchik, Jeffrey Combs, Chase Masterson, Wallace Shawn, or Louise Fletcher from Star Trek: Deep Space Nine?


How about all the roles Denise Crosby played?


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

NEVER liked her at all, or any of her characters. I always wondered what kind of dirt she had on the producers to make them keep bringing her back.

And I really can't watch any of the "Q" episodes --- way too tacky.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Speaking of _Star Trek_, how about Harcourt Fenton Mudd? Only two episodes, IIRC, but a very enjoyable character, IMO.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

Mark Holtz said:


> What about Majel Barrett and Star Trek anything? What about Colm Meaney who went from recurring on TNG to regular on DSN? Or, how about Andrew Robinson, Max Grodénchik, *Jeffrey Combs*, *Chase Masterson*, Wallace Shawn, or Louise Fletcher from Star Trek: Deep Space Nine? How about Jeff Maxwell, Allan Arbus, or Edward Winter from M*A*S*H? How about Mitch Pileggi, William B. Davis, Bruce Harwood, or Tom Braidwood from X Files? Walter Koenig, Tim Choate, or Ed Wasser from Babylon 5?


He was great , she was great to look at.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Steve said:


> How about Howard Morris, as 'Ernest T. Bass' on the _Andy Griffith Show_. Looks like 5  episodes as Bass, and several more as a director.


I'd have bet it was more than that. You know you made an impression when you were only in 5 episodes, but still part of the reunion show.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Steve said:


> Speaking of _Star Trek_, how about Harcourt Fenton Mudd? Only two episodes, IIRC, but a very enjoyable character, IMO.


Well, if you go there, you can't leave out Michael Dunn as the evil nemesis of Agents West & Gordon; Dr. Miguelito Loveless


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

AntAltMike said:


> 2. John de Lancie, "Q": Star Trek, The Next Generation. 8 episodes. ...





pfp said:


> I'm having a hard time thinking of any myself but this one I must agree with.





Carl Spock said:


> I would, too, except the gimmick became Q and his powers, not the great characterization de Lancie created. ....


Q: _How can I prove to you I'm no longer immortal?"_

Worf: _"Die!"_

Q: _"Eat any good books lately?"_


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

For me, _most _of the guest stars on_* The Larry Sanders Show*_.
Course, it helps that I am watching it currently.


----------



## Wisegoat (Aug 17, 2006)

Mark Holtz said:


> Walter Koenig, Tim Choate, or Ed Wasser from Babylon 5?


All had awesome characters! Bester and Morden were pure evil and it looked like both actors had a blast playing them.

As for Tim Choate, "No one, ever listens to poor Zathras no, he's quite mad they say. It is good that Zathras does not mind, has even grown to like it." Zathras always made me laugh my ass off!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Mark Holtz said:


> What about Majel Barrett and Star Trek anything? What about Colm Meaney who went from recurring on TNG to regular on DSN? Or, how about Andrew Robinson, Max Grodénchik, Jeffrey Combs, Chase Masterson, Wallace Shawn, or Louise Fletcher from Star Trek: Deep Space Nine? How about Jeff Maxwell, Allan Arbus, or Edward Winter from M*A*S*H? How about Mitch Pileggi, William B. Davis, Bruce Harwood, or Tom Braidwood from X Files? Walter Koenig, Tim Choate, or Ed Wasser from Babylon 5?


You forgot John Winston as Lieutenant Kyle (Transporter Chief) in Star Trek (11 episodes).


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Carl Spock said:


> From going to *SayWhat?*s link, he was asking about Burt Mustin, or Uncle Burt to me. :grin:


I would have to agree that Burt Mustin would be on my list as well along with Stuart Margolin and Jesse White


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

As a Doctor Who fan, I have to mention the following. Not really guest stars, BUT...

The Master
Daleks
Cybermen
Sontarans

And of course, as has been mentioned, Bester from Babylon 5 (Walter Koenig).


----------

